# Anyone in Morocco now - late Nov/early Dec?



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

If you are in Morocco at the moment, and for the next couple of weeks, do look out for my husband, Rob. He's not there in our motorhome, but on his bike, doing a mini cycle tour (the tour's mini - not the bike!).

He's on his way from Taroudannt, through Igherm and on to Tafraoute, before heading back.

He has met MHF folk before on his cycle tours - in Eastern Europe. So maybe he'll meet some this time. He did say there were four French vans wild camping outside the walls of Taroudannt, and he met a NZ couple in a UK registered van.

Given all this wet weather I rather wish we had taken the motorhome now!

Lesley


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Will he be blogging, Lesley?

We're grounded until next year or we'd be heading down that way too


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I doubt if he will be blogging, Addie. He should really. He goes to some really interesting places on his bike and he always keeps a journal. 

You say you're grounded. I've gone and picked up a job for two terms from January. That'll certainly put paid to any travelling, and Rob's IT contract has been renewed from Jan to June, so he'll still be living in the van near Coventry during the week.

With wages coming in our savings will hopefully increase and then maybe Morocco might be on for next winter, especially since Rob will have sussed it all out!

Lesley


----------



## tomar (Dec 7, 2008)

*Morocco Touring*

Hi Lesley,
we left Taroudant on Monday heading for Sidi Ifni and no doubt Robs route would take him over the mountains where we were taking the N10 down to Tiznit and then onto Sidi Ifni. I think we bumped into the same NZ couple that Rob met, young pair Michael and Rene very nice and touring the same routes. 
We are heading north again in a few days so will keep an eye out for Rob and try not to run him over!!!!!
This is our 5th week here and what a beautiful country with beautiful and honest people, have seen very few Brits which is surprising. Sad to leave but want to be back home with family for Christmas. We have a blog running with a few pics if you are interested http://mopelia.me
Started with Desert Detours who were fantastic and introduced to the culture of Morocco which we would not have seen on our own.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Tomar, your trip looks great. I'll certainly send Rob the link to your blog. 

Lesley


----------

